
Tour of Nvidia silicon failure lab (2016) - efraim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRz_CG3DZb4
======
efraim
The same guy also got a video of how Nvidia emulates GPUs before they are
manufactured.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=650yVg9smfI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=650yVg9smfI)

